# Transfer Strava Course to Garmin Edge 200



## Edcft (Nov 26, 2011)

I am having technical difficulties transferring Strava GPX file to my Garmin. I have done it in the past. As anybody done it in the last few months? My computer is pretty old. Do I need a particular version of Internet Explorer or Windows?

Anybody know of any alternatives so you don't get lost on the trail? What I like about the Garmin is that it will alert you if get off the course.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

If you can download the GPX course onto your computer you can transfer it to the Garmin Edge 200 by USB. Once you plug the Garmin Edge 200 in it will become viewable as a removable drive in "My Computer". 

Copy - paste the downloaded .GPX course file into the \Garmin\NewFiles folder on your Garmin Edge 200, unplug the Garmin and when it reboots you should have the course available to ride from the menu on your Garmin Edge 200.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Here's what I do. I haven't tried to follow a route generated on Strava, but I did this the other day for my Edge 520. I took someone else's previous Strava ride (can't download since I don't have a premium account). Under the ride page, click the wrench, then "Create Route" and it will create a route for the ride under your own Strava account. Then you can download that .gpx to your computer and transfer it as WR304 details. When I load courses, I use Garmin Training Center (old software, to be honest). I also prefer creating courses in RideWithGPS at this point. I'll probably experiment with Strava Routes at some point to see how they compare, but cues supplied by RWGPS are extremely good.

What I did after that was to draw a RWGPS Course based on the Strava file I had downloaded, and loaded THAT Course onto my GPS.

I have not used this for mtb trails, though I have noticed that RWGPS does snap to "trails" in general (dirt or paved greenway types) when you are creating a course, assuming the trails are loaded onto the Open Cycle Map, which you can choose as an option. I have been correctly routed on greenway trails this way. I might give it a try on a mtb trail I know well just to see if the prompts that come from the Course are correct.


----------



## Rotund (Jun 24, 2012)

I prefer ridewithGPS too. Once I've created a route, I export as a .tcx file, not .gpx.

Load it to your Garmin as per previous instructions and you'll also get turn by turn on screen instructions. 

By the way, the loading instructions don't work on a 20 or a 25 for some inexplicable reason. 

Cheers

Chris

Sent from my YOGA Tablet 2-1050F using Tapatalk


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

Rotund said:


> I prefer ridewithGPS too. Once I've created a route, I export as a .tcx file, not .gpx.
> 
> Load it to your Garmin as per previous instructions and you'll also get turn by turn on screen instructions.
> 
> ...


The Garmin Edge 20 and 25 are different in how you do courses. I think that although the Garmin Edge 20 and 25 are new-ish cycling computers their firmware must have been based on something like a running watch, rather than the firmware that the other Garmin Edge devices use.

The Garmin Edge 520 and Garmin Edge 1000 for example are quite similar.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

On my Forerunner 310XT, I have to use Garmin Training Center as an intermediary (it does wireless transfers ONLY, so my only option is to use Garmin software for data transfers). Still use .tcx export, but next load that .tcx in GTC. Then from there, send it to the Forerunner. If the Edge 20/25 is at least somewhat based on running watch firmware, this method might work for it.


----------

